# MTX 2300X Amps



## JerobZok (May 20, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have 2 1998 MTX 2300X that I bought slightly used about 15 years ago (WOW) but never installed them. They look, to my eye, in pristine condition and were stored inside the house with air conditioning. I opened them up and to an untrained eye the guts look perfect. I would like to try and use them if I could. BBFoto informed me of some possible problems I might run into like bad capacitors or dried up thermal paste. Can anyone give me some more insight and advice as to what I should do? Is there anything I could do myself or is it only advisable to get a professional to look at them? I'm attaching some photos and I can take more if it would help. 

Thanks!


----------



## JerobZok (May 20, 2014)

Another Pic:


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

beasts right there. hook them up and use them. no reason to be paranoid. Im running a blue thunder amp of the same vintage and it works like new


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Nothing to be afraid of. just hook them up and try them out. If something isn't right or doesn't work then you can have them checked out. My guess is they will be fine though. Sweet amps by the way. They are quite underrated if I remember correctly.


----------



## JerobZok (May 20, 2014)

King Nothing said:


> beasts right there. hook them up and use them. no reason to be paranoid. Im running a blue thunder amp of the same vintage and it works like new


Thanks man. I have a blue thunder amp as well that I need to find aswell.


----------



## JerobZok (May 20, 2014)

mires said:


> Nothing to be afraid of. just hook them up and try them out. If something isn't right or doesn't work then you can have them checked out. My guess is they will be fine though. Sweet amps by the way. They are quite underrated if I remember correctly.


Thank you sir.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I had one of those back in the day. Great amps you have there.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I had the 2150x and 4300x back in the late 90's, and they were great amps. Ran my 2150 at 2.67ohms bridged (not rated to do so), and the only time I ever had an issue was in 90+ degree heat, stuck in traffic for 2+ hours with no AC. 

I'd run them. I picked up some old school Sony amps (mid 90's) and they work fine so far.

Jay


----------



## JerobZok (May 20, 2014)

JayinMI said:


> I had the 2150x and 4300x back in the late 90's, and they were great amps. Ran my 2150 at 2.67ohms bridged (not rated to do so), and the only time I ever had an issue was in 90+ degree heat, stuck in traffic for 2+ hours with no AC.
> 
> I'd run them. I picked up some old school Sony amps (mid 90's) and they work fine so far.
> 
> Jay


Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerobZok (May 20, 2014)

vwdave said:


> I had one of those back in the day. Great amps you have there.


Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

I've always wanted to try some of these series Thunder amps. They are pretty much Rockford DSM clones, which is a good thing. Unregulated old school power. 

On YouTube look up bigdwiz, he's a member here too. He tests a previous generation of this amp on the amp Dyno. If I remember correctly it made over 1000 watts bridged. 

Absolute monsters back then, and today considering what they're rated.


----------

